# specks this weekend ??



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Guys, looking for specks this weekend in Weeks bay, Fish River, Magnolia River, or Little Lagoon,,any tips ?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't know about those areas but the tides for Escambia Bay don't look good for this weekend. Virtually no water movement on Saturday. This time of year it helps to fish the river mouths on a neap tide. There will be some water movement around the river mouths.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Let me know how you do. I may take the kayak out next week since the boat trailer needs work. I have a spot in Bon Secour River but it usually produced better early winter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

Looking for specks/reds/flounder this weekend. You think i'll have any luck around Pelican Point or Fish river in Weeks bay?

Dont have a lot of time, but wanted to get a few hours in.


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

or maybe even some Tripletail.... Those guys are out this time of year right?


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

pappastratos said:


> Guys, looking for specks this weekend in Weeks bay, Fish River, Magnolia River, or Little Lagoon,,any tips ?


Right now water temps are most consistent at the river mouths. Temps are still in the mid to high 50's which means the specks probably have not started their transition towards their spring spawning grounds yet. I would try the "Islands" on Fish River. There is a nice deep hole just north of them where a creek enters the main river from the northwest. Also, just south of the "Islands" there is a big transition from the main river channel to the shallower section on the west bank and the shallower area has a lot of dead grass. You can usually find fish at the drop-off.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

There were some legal ones last week in fish river around the islands.18in was the biggest.


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I've never fished Weeks bay or the fish river. Just got my boat last year. I fished the rigs south in the mobile bay and hammered the specks in late summer. Wanting to try this area out now. 
Are the "islands" the two islands I can see on Google maps, just south of waterhole branch?


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Rivetseam said:


> Thanks for the advice. I've never fished Weeks bay or the fish river. Just got my boat last year. I fished the rigs south in the mobile bay and hammered the specks in late summer. Wanting to try this area out now.
> Are the "islands" the two islands I can see on Google maps, just south of waterhole branch?


Yes,the first two above the 98 bridge.


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

scott44 said:


> Yes,the first two above the 98 bridge.


Awesome. Thanks Scott44.
Have any recommendations on what artificial baits to use? I planned on stopping by bass pro on the way down. I don't think ill be able to find any live bait before launching tomorrow afternoon. 

Also, do you know if they charge to launch there at the 98 bridge?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Silver and blue rattle trap and a jerk bait in baby bass, that's all you'll need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

I went out to the "islands" today but no luck. I think ill try for some flounder in little lagoon tomorrow.

Thanks for all the advice guys


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

What was the water temp on the river?


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

64 if I recall..


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

They might be out in Weeks Bay by the mouth if it's that warm.


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

I found the hole on the north side and saw a few fish on the side imaging, but couldn't make them bite.


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

What were u throwing at em?


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

Mirrolure, rattle trap, Penny ripple mullet, voodoo shrimp, plus a few more...thats my first time fishing a river on the bay, so I may just not know what im doing ;-)


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

Nah...I think it's warmed enough to trigger the "transition" back out of the river. I may hit Big Mouth Sunday afternoon.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Rivetseam said:


> Awesome. Thanks Scott44.
> Have any recommendations on what artificial baits to use? I planned on stopping by bass pro on the way down. I don't think ill be able to find any live bait before launching tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Also, do you know if they charge to launch there at the 98 bridge?


Talking about Baywatch?


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Fished Escambia Bay ...7 small trout water still Dingy
Chartreuse DOA and jerk shads bite over by 830AM


----------



## Rivetseam (Feb 26, 2014)

I fished Little Lagoon today. Didn't get out until 11am. Not much going on. west end was hanging around 60 degrees but the pass was around 63. Very uneventful but finally put a sheepie on ice around 3pm. 

All was not lost...:thumbsup:


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

dabutcher said:


> I don't know about those areas but the tides for Escambia Bay don't look good for this weekend. Virtually no water movement on Saturday. This time of year it helps to fish the river mouths on a neap tide. There will be some water movement around the river mouths.


On a side note, I can't believe that you're having a neap tide over there now. A couple hours to your east, same coast, our tides are ripping. 

How is that possible??


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

Tides inside the bay are weird. We have multiple neaps per month. 

Check this out: http://tides.rodnreel.com/tides/index.php?st_id=552&day=1393740000


----------

